# Mitttttch from Houston, Texas



## mitttttch (May 24, 2008)

whatsup everyonee.. its my birthday today and i cant find any dank anywhere 

whats this world coming to!


----------



## smokinjs (May 24, 2008)

you must be a loser. jk man


----------



## mitttttch (May 24, 2008)

ahaha .. wheeeree iss all the goood buuuud att


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday....and......Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## bigstevejames (May 24, 2008)

Doesn't texas have a lot of weed?


----------



## howie1221 (May 24, 2008)

sounds like mittchhh isa cop


----------



## mitttttch (May 24, 2008)

haha far from it. idono wat the hell, just got dry all of the sudden.
but im about to move to atx for college so no worries. BUT ITS STILL MY BIRTHDAY N NO WORD ON DANK.


----------



## mitttttch (May 24, 2008)

alriiiiiiigggh, jus got ahold of some doja. now i can enjoy my bday ^_^
let the night begin


----------



## IAMDGK (May 24, 2008)

hell yea man welcome to rollitup, houston is a badass town man i go there alot during the summer


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Happy birthday and welcome to the site*


----------



## mitttttch (May 25, 2008)

ya houston is alright. i cant find good bud anywhere.. 
i know its somewhere though.. 
*wishes he grew*:\


----------



## black0989 (May 25, 2008)

Haha, i get my shit form seabrook. League city here. If your ever down here in this area, i got the dodo. The goods mitttch. Would love to smoke out a fellow RIU'er


----------



## mitttttch (May 25, 2008)

I would love to be smoked out; or find some good buds for that matter.
League city is a good 45 minute drive. We should meet half-way ;P


----------



## black0989 (May 25, 2008)

Hell yeah, i know dankdalia is from the land of sugar if you know what im saying. She is pretty close to me actually. Where at in houston, towards woodlands or what? The dro is good in houston and all its surrounding areas. just gotta know the right people.


----------



## mitttttch (May 25, 2008)

Yea i know OF her. Im in SW Houston, Galleria area. 
But yea man, i deff. need to meet the right people.


----------



## black0989 (May 25, 2008)

Damn, your not far away. Galleria is acutally retty colse when i head to conroe and humble like once a week. I have quite a few trusted reliable connects. We could have a little smoke session and i could hook you up so you know some people. I know there is one other member on here from my part of town, can't remember his name tho. I have blown with him before. Pm me if your talkin about meetin up and smokin the doja, i'm down.


----------



## JAYGEE (May 25, 2008)

Welcome Fellow HTowner.

Im in the same boat. Im near the Medical Center


----------



## kronicsmurf (May 25, 2008)

Damn your in Texas? that close to Mexico and you can't find any weed? wow that sucks. good luck finding some and welcome to RIU Peace


----------



## mitttttch (May 25, 2008)

Black, i dont know how to pm you, it says restricted access or some bullshit, msg me if u can. hell ya im down for matchin and chillin or w.e msg me for sure dood. 
and Jaygee, medical center isnt far from me, you cant find dank either?


----------



## JAYGEE (May 26, 2008)

I can find dookie. Straight off the brick. 

Only in desperate times. Which might be today 

RIU Texas BBQ ?


----------



## mitttttch (May 26, 2008)

aha, im down.
RIU Tx Bbq


----------



## AlphaNoN (May 26, 2008)

Wouldn't it be funny if they were _both_ cops.. how awkward would that be lol..


----------



## JAYGEE (May 26, 2008)

AlphaNoN said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if they were _both_ cops.. how awkward would that be lol..


 
yea. So BBQ Ill be in the white crown vic dont mind my light bar on the roof its just for decoration... rofl

I jokez


----------



## mitttttch (May 26, 2008)

haha., risky buisness


----------



## reefland (May 26, 2008)

Nice that you got a hook bro!
No luck here.


----------



## ledgic13 (May 26, 2008)

whats up mitch , my bday is coming up next week, im in h-town, and i loves the bud yo. but as far as the bud here , if you grow it, its so much better.


----------



## ledgic13 (May 26, 2008)

galeria area man ,thats whats up, im somewhere around that fuckin mall, like down the street.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 26, 2008)

mitttttch said:


> whatsup everyonee.. its my birthday today and i cant find any dank anywhere
> 
> whats this world coming to!


Trust me its all over houston mitch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitttttch (May 26, 2008)

ledgic, thats wassup. you know where the danks at around htown
hydrotech, not *good* buds. and if it is, i can't find it -_-


----------



## ledgic13 (May 26, 2008)

oh i know, you just need the $$, thats why i prefer to grow, saves on $$, and fresher is better.


----------



## Htown (May 28, 2008)

looks like im not the only one from houston! Good to see..I'm from the north side though little ways away from all you guys.


----------



## howie1221 (May 28, 2008)

haha mitch just messin with yah!!! hahah but yeah man good $h!t on findin some for your b day.. what is a bday without green? a depressing day in history  and yes texas is amazing... the loveliest women


----------



## IAMDGK (May 28, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> galeria area man ,thats whats up, im somewhere around that fuckin mall, like down the street.


haha that fuckin mall is huge, i was so ripped when i went there the first time and i got lost in that bitch haha it was fun tho


----------



## ledgic13 (May 28, 2008)

shit thats the thing to do ,get gone ,and go to the galleria.

right before we goin, blaze in u.g lot...we take our 20 minute smoke , then we go in the mall for like 2hr just walkin around feeling 200%


----------



## HiddenHammer (May 28, 2008)

actually it's more like spring (near i-45/1960) but you guyz know what i mean, just had to rep too in this houston thread 

and ledgic13 , you crazy for posting that myspace addy on there, but i guess it just furthur proves we can't be touched on here.


and you guyz organize this BBQ more securely and safely and i am there !!


----------



## ledgic13 (May 28, 2008)

shit shit...will take care of something.


----------



## RolliePollie (May 28, 2008)

h-town! 

I got a buddy that lives in houston. its a tight place man! enjoy growing


----------



## black0989 (May 29, 2008)

Im down for a safe worry free bbq with everyone fromscrewston. Hey hiddenhammer, your only like 30 minutes from me if your by 1960. Pm me if yall are talkin bout throwin it down RIU style for the bbq


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 29, 2008)

*So whens the herbbq?????????????????????

*


----------



## black0989 (May 29, 2008)

haha, whenever convenient for everyone. sunday is a good day for me, unless thats soon.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 29, 2008)

*let me know when ya figure it out ,maybe some strain trading?let me know.
peace
*


----------



## black0989 (May 29, 2008)

Hell yeah. It seems there is not a lot of people with the doja in houston. I got the goods downs outh my friends, blueberry, beowulf, purp, we got it all down here. PM me and let me know what time is convenient then we can let the others know whats up. keep it in PM's tho because of any laws that may be lurking , know what im sayin.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 30, 2008)

black0989 said:


> Hell yeah. It seems there is not a lot of people with the doja in houston. I got the goods downs outh my friends, blueberry, beowulf, purp, we got it all down here. PM me and let me know what time is convenient then we can let the others know whats up. keep it in PM's tho because of any laws that may be lurking , know what im sayin.


*define=doja????????*


----------



## ledgic13 (May 30, 2008)

i heard a cat from new orleans mention doja as like like schwag....maybes hes using doja as generalization.... because i cant find fire down here for nothing.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 30, 2008)

*server errors are fucking me up

*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 30, 2008)

alot of kind bud about 50 miles up 59.will pm ya after these server errors are over


----------



## mitttttch (Jun 9, 2008)

haha, i forgot all about this thread. 
i wish i knew where all this dank yall speak of is at!


----------

